
TCC version 0.9.27 is out - algorithm314
http://lists.nongnu.org/archive/html/tinycc-devel/2017-12/msg00015.html
======
AboutTheWhisles
TCC (Tiny C Compiler) is very underrated in my opinion. It is so fast that
almost anything compiles instantly, and it is so simple, that it is a great
way to start with C.

